# Gold. Ret. Female Starfire. At Darlington in SC



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*STARFIRE, SUSIE AND AMBER ARE AT THE DARLINGTON HUMANE SOCIETY IN SC
AND PLS LOOK CAREFULLY AT LINK BELOW-I THINK THERE ARE MORE GOLDENS THERE!!

http://www.petfinder.com/search/sea...ever&pet.Age=&pet.Size=&pet.Sex=F&location=SC

Her name is Starfire.**There are also two dogs named Susie and Amber-They are Golden Ret. mixes*
Animal: Dog 
Breed: Golden Retriever[Mix] 
Sex: Female 
Age: Adult 
Size: Medium 
From: Darlington County Humane Society More About Starfire
My Contact InfoDarlington County Humane Society 
Darlington, SC

Phone: 843-398-4402

Email adoption organization

« previous return to pet list next » 
Starfire is a gorgeous girl! She is very friendly and gets along well with others. She loves lots of attention. Plus, not only does she like to receive lots of affection, but she also likes to give lots of hugs and kisses

*AMBER*
Amber is a beautiful girl. Her eyes are beautiful like the stone Amber hence her name. She is a sweet girl. We believe she is a mix between a Chow and a Golden Retriever. She would make a wonderful addition to any home. Please consider adopting Amber today.

*SUSIE & HER PUP!!!*
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10518753
Please consider adopting Susie and her pup. Just look at Susie. She looks so sad and desperate to be raising her pup at the shelter. It's a horrible place for the pup to begin it's life. Please consider adopting/rescuing Susie and her pup. They would make wonderful additions to any home. Please give both of them a chance at life.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Oh my...it just never ends
Karen, do you need me to contact anyone?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Has anyone contacted Midlands? Has anyone heard from RobinsEgg?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

There's a really nice 65 year old woman here in Maine who lost her Golden girl to bone cancer . She is looking to rescue and adult golden who is lower energy on the spectrum.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*No*

No haven't contacted Robinsegg.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Midlands*

Midlands:

I just emld Midlands Golden Ret. Rescue.
http://midlandsgoldenrescue.org/

*Does anyone know how to reach Robinsegg?*


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> Midlands:
> 
> I just emld Midlands Golden Ret. Rescue.
> http://midlandsgoldenrescue.org/
> ...


Did you PM her?

how bout at other places she's at?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I know Mary (Midlands) sent me a reminder about the magazine fundraiser. I don't know if I saved it. I'm also not sure if I received it at work or home. Hmmm...I really should email Mary and ask where Lil is. 

I know Midlands was looking to raise funds as all rescues are. I'm not sure how overwhelmed they are right now.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> There's a really nice 65 year old woman here in Maine who lost her Golden girl to bone cancer . She is looking to rescue and adult golden who is lower energy on the spectrum.


 
Karen, will Starfire fit with the above post?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If this dog has not been evaluated by someone. This would be a hard question to answer???


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> If this dog has not been evaluated by someone. This would be a hard question to answer???


 
Yes, it would be, wouldn't it. I asked it cuz Karen may be in contact with the shelter about these dogs, and to bring attention to the post itself, looks as tho it's been missed. Didn't want her to miss out on a possible home


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Old Gold Mum2001 said:


> Yes, it would be, wouldn't it. I asked it cuz Karen may be in contact with the shelter about these dogs, and to bring attention to the post itself, looks as tho it's been missed. Didn't want her to miss out on a possible home


It would take some networking. If the dog is going to someone who is living so far from SC, they should probably ask a rescue to pull the dog, live with the dog for two weeks, evaluate and then proceed. Do rescues do this? I dunno...I'm erroring on the side of caution again.

Maybe the poster can have this person who is interested contact the shelter and contact a rescue???


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimm said:


> It would take some networking. If the dog is going to someone who is living so far from SC, they should probably ask a rescue to pull the dog, live with the dog for two weeks, evaluate and then proceed. Do rescues do this? I dunno...I'm erroring on the side of caution again.
> 
> Maybe the poster can have this person who is interested contact the shelter and contact a rescue???


Yes, great idea 


This subject might actually make for an interesting POLL, how many rescue caeses/adoptions long distance have worked out great.... or not so great, lol, guess we could include fosters too  same kind of situation?


----------

